# Hilfe bei Erstellung von Wappen



## ThorstenPl (31. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne das angehängte Wappen neu erstellen, da es das Einzige mir noch zur Verfügung stehende ist. leider habe ich noch gar keinen plan, wie und womit so etwas geht.

Habe leider von Grafikbearbeitung /-erstellung Null Plan.

Könnte mir evtl. jemand sagen wie genau ich so etwas anfangen könnte, und vor allem mit welchem Programm?

Oder würde sich hier vielleicht sogar einer bereit erklären, mir zu helfen?

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
suche hier mal im Forum nach "nachbauen","nachzeichen" etc. Da findest du eine ganze Menge zu deinem Problem.

Viele Grüße


----------



## ThorstenPl (1. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

und danke erst einmal. Habe ne Menge gefunden, aber ehrlich gesagt bringt´s mich nicht wirklich weiter.

Wie und womit kann ich denn so etwas z.B. neuzeichnen ?
Dieses nachbauen bekomme ich ohne Übung wohl eh nicht hin..

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (4. Juni 2007)

Nun so schwer ist deine Vorlage auch für Anfänger nicht, mal abgesehen von der Schrift.
Also als Programm nimmst du Freehand, Illustrator, CorelDraw oder Inkscape also ein Vektorbasierendes Zeichenprogramm.
Dann solltest du dich einfach mal mit dem Zeichenwekzeug des jeweiligen programms auseinandersetzen.

Gruß


----------

